# Mounting & dismounting the bike...



## mikebordo (Jul 10, 2008)

OK, this is about different ways to get on your bike...

When I was a kid I always mounted my bike by putting my left foot on the pedal, then pushing the bike in motion with the right foot. Then, as the bike was rolling and I was riding it from the side, I would simply swing my right leg over the saddle and away I went.

I NEVER see anyone get on a bike this way anymore. I don't have cycling shoes. Is it because it can't be done in shoes?

Same with dismounting. I always (still today) dismount by swinging my right leg over the saddle and coasting on the side of the bike on my left foot until it comes to a stop or I apply the brake.

Anyone else do this?

Just curious.

Thanks in advance for the replies,

Mike


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Most roadies don't do it that way. With either clipless pedals or clips and straps, it's easier, and safer, to be standing over the top tube of the bike before you start moving. So you swing a leg over while standing, then attach one foot, then start moving, then attach the other foot. Stopping is the reverse: slow, disconnect one foot, stop, put foot on ground, disconnect other foot.

The cyclocross dismount is the closest thing to your kid-style stop.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

In road shoes with cleats the kid-start is really hard to do. But if I'm in my sneakers just goofin around, I do it all the time. And off road it can be useful to do. 

I do the kid stop in road shoes a lot, sometimes it's easier.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

mikebordo said:


> I NEVER see anyone get on a bike this way anymore. I don't have cycling shoes. Is it because it can't be done in shoes?


It can be done but if you lose your balance while you are on one side of the bike you are probably going down on your face- it is hard to clip out of the pedal you're standing on. 

I do it sometimes if it seems appropriate. 

BTW, the best way to get going on an uphill is to straddle the bike, clip your "chocolate" (favored) foot in, sit on the saddle, pull that crank up to near the top, then push down hard 
while feeling for the pedal with your unclipped foot. If you can't get it in, use your clipped in foot to crank the pedal around another turn and try again. Being clipped in makes one-legged pedalling easy.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Cycling shoes with cleats on the botton are very slippery. That makes it awkward to mount & dismount like that. I have an unusual mount/dismount. When I rode a tandem, I got in the habit of swinging my right leg forward, over the bars. I got on the same way. If you didn't do it that way you could wipe out your stoker. I still mount/dismount by swinging a leg over the bars. After all, at least on my bike, the bars are the lowest point.


----------



## Sprocket - Matt (Sep 13, 2005)

Cyclocross stylin'

whatever you feel comfortable with... and whatever feels safest.


----------



## mikebordo (Jul 10, 2008)

As I suspected, it's all about the shoes. I never used them, but I can certainly understand what you all are saying.

Thanks!


----------

